# Callebeaut 70% bitter chocolate mousse



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

I recently switched from the 60% to the 70% 

I'm having a bit of a problem with the chocolate seizing up and not staying viscous enough to incorporate into the eggs due to the higher cocoa content (guessing) as it works for everything else I'm doing

Does anyone have a 70% mousse recipe that smooths properly? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't, but that would be the perfect thing to contact your rep for. If they can't help you, use the website to contact the company. They have many chefs on staff that know the ins and outs of the product line. I have done this before with issues and received some great help.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

Ooooo great idea! Thank you!
Unfortunately, Sysco is the vendor, but I'll contact Callebeaut right now! 
Wish I could get this crowd to eat Pana Cotta...comes out delicious and so much easier


----------



## jtimpa (Oct 8, 2016)

I recently switched from the 60% to the 70%

I'm having a bit of a problem with the chocolate seizing up and not staying viscous enough to incorporate into the eggs due to the higher cocoa content (guessing) as it works for everything else I'm doing

Does anyone have a 70% mousse recipe that smooths properly?

Thanks guys!

I'm not sure what recipe your using, but when you increase the % if cocoa mass it does become a time and temp. issue when tempering liquid fats into the chocolate. 

I go with sculled cream poured into the chocolate, then fold in a warm Sabayon, then your egg white but either Italian or Swiss meringue still when warm or hot, then your whip cream 

You can also make a anglise in place of the cream if you want it richer.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at the packaging, Callebaut always has the "raindrops" on the wrapper indicating the cocoa butter content, the more drops, the more fluid it is when melted.  Higher cocoa content couverture  will still have plenty of cocoa butter to make it fluid when it melts

"Siezing" is another matter.  If your couverture is stored in a cold place, and you melt, it will sieze just from the condensation, or humidty could have gotten into the packaging.  If you melt your couverture and it seizes without you adding anything to it, you can "thin" it out with melted butter or cocoa butter.  If using dairy butter, the mouse won't set as firm, so you'll have to compensate for this.

Sysco ain't gonna know anything about chocolate, other  than the price is going up, and you better buy now!


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

Of all things....

My damned thermometer had upendied and I figured it out when I went to make meringue and got soup

The digital ones are a pain, mine was 7 degrees off! Already in the bin and a new one in my pocket.

Since the arrival of my new technology, I have thankfully not had issues.

Although great fun... funny you mention the drops.. I ALWAYS order the 70/30/38NV..

So our other vendor decides they want our business, but can't get the 70/30... so I say fine, send the 60/40 (good price)
 

OMG none of these vendors listen... So JUST this morning (I was out when the deliveries came this week) I'm nine pounds in on the brick and swearing.. wrong viscosity of course.

So back they go, and yes, I did have to get the melted butter MUCH hotter and a second set of hands because NOW I'm hot enough to cook the eggs and STILL I'm traumatized because everything looks like a girl scout bake sale

SIGH, long day


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup. The more cocoa butter, the more expensive the price.,The broadline vendors don't give a rats posterior, if it's brown and sweet, it's chocolate. The pastry and baking specialty vendors* should * know better, but the broadliners don't know and don't care.


----------

